# Another weird Regen phenomenon



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Deeezel said:


> The last couple of times I was in a Regen, I was at about 5 grams of soot mass and I shut the car off at that point. I went into a store for no more than 5 minutes tops (probably not even that long) and came back out, started the car, to find the soot grams were at 10. I've never had that happen before, and it's happened the last 2 regens I've had. Anybody else have this happen?


Maybe not those exact numbers but same type of thing once I noticed, I don't always play that close of attention


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Deeezel said:


> The last couple of times I was in a Regen, I was at about 5 grams of soot mass and I shut the car off at that point. I went into a store for no more than 5 minutes tops (probably not even that long) and came back out, started the car, to find the soot grams were at 10. I've never had that happen before, and it's happened the last 2 regens I've had. Anybody else have this happen?


This happened to me recently. It went from 5 to 12, however this is the only time it ever happened, and it happened after I had the emissions recall done. Never before that. On the next drive, it completed normally.

Side note - When I shut the car off previously during the pre-regen, it went from 22-35 and I was immediately screwed. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...sel-owners-read-can-save-you-trip-dealer.html


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

diesel said:


> Deeezel said:
> 
> 
> > The last couple of times I was in a Regen, I was at about 5 grams of soot mass and I shut the car off at that point. I went into a store for no more than 5 minutes tops (probably not even that long) and came back out, started the car, to find the soot grams were at 10. I've never had that happen before, and it's happened the last 2 regens I've had. Anybody else have this happen?
> ...


Yeah, it's done it to me the last to regens when the Regen was about 75% of the way done. I put about 30,000 miles on the car in my first year with it.....No CEL'S, no recall work and no trips to the dealer other than the included oil changes. Only issue I've had was the navigation arrow not following me on my route, and of course when I take into the dealer for it it never does it for them.?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Deeezel said:


> Only issue I've had was the navigation arrow not following me on my route, and of course when I take into the dealer for it it never does it for them.?


I have this issue. It crops up about every dozen or so trips. I've taken several videos of it happening - but after changing the antenna and updating the firmware my dealer says there's nothing more they can do.


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

I have this issue. It crops up about every dozen or so trips. I've taken several videos of it happening - but after changing the antenna and updating the firmware my dealer says there's nothing more they can do.[/QUOTE]

I have several videos of it also. It always happens at the most inopportune time of course. It's crazy how off it is sometimes. I've got 6,000 more miles on it until the warranty is up, and then GM is off the hook. That was the only option on wanted on the car too.....


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Deeezel said:


> Only issue I've had was the navigation arrow not following me on my route, and of course when I take into the dealer for it it never does it for them.?


Does it do it in the same place each time? It could be a reflection. Or it might be a "bad GPS day". I wouldn't rule out bad maps.


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Deeezel said:
> 
> 
> > Only issue I've had was the navigation arrow not following me on my route, and of course when I take into the dealer for it it never does it for them.?
> ...


Every time it has done it, it's always been in a different place. Last time I took it in, they said there was no software updates for it. It hasn't done it for a while now, but I know it's always just around the corner. Of course the next time it happens, it will be when the warranty is up.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

The GPS issue is probably the wiring between the antenna and the VCIM/Onstar module, or the module itself. I can almost guarantee it is not a software issue.


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

CruzeDan said:


> The GPS issue is probably the wiring between the antenna and the VCIM/Onstar module, or the module itself. I can almost guarantee it is not a software issue.


I've heard of people having a wiring issue. The problem is, is how do I convince the dealer to look at that when everytime I take it in it never does it?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Deeezel said:


> I've heard of people having a wiring issue. The problem is, is how do I convince the dealer to look at that when everytime I take it in it never does it?


I've had dealerships that were willing to use a video as evidence, if you can catch it in action.


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

Trust me....I have plenty of video and picture proof on many different routes. I would be driving on the expressway, but on the nav screen it shows me about an inch or so to the right of the expressway.....There isn't a road that runs parallel to the expressway that it could of put me on. It just looks like I'm driving on the grass. Then Everytime I go by an exit, it shows me getting off on the exit and it trying to reroute me back on the expressway. The whole time, the nav is talking in circles trying to tell me where to go.....Frustrating to say the very least.


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

I've been getting 6 to 7 miles per soot gram the last few days. The only thing that has changed is the ambient temperature has gone from 30 to 65 F Any ideas?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

sparkola said:


> I've been getting 6 to 7 miles per soot gram the last few days. The only thing that has changed is the ambient temperature has gone from 30 to 65 F Any ideas?


I remember this happened to me a few times, no rhyme or reason and then went back to normal.


----------

